# Melodic Sountrack Composers



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 20, 2006)

Who would you say are some of today's better melodic film composers? I'm in the mood to listen to something different than what I usually gravitate towards...


----------



## Scott Cairns (Aug 20, 2006)

Hey Ned, Ill probably get canned for this, but I think Hans Zimmer is a strong melodic writer. Ive been enjoying the soundtrack to The Last Samurai for quite some time.

Harry Gregson-Williams shows (to me) a blend of strong melodic writing and technicality. Narnia, Man on Fire, Enemy of the State are a few.

Of course, John Williams probably hold the flame aloft as one of the foremost melodic writers. (again, to me that is.)

Cheers,

Scott.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions, Scott.

I should also say that I'm looking for composers who don't write much action music. I've got a bunch of that type of music already.


----------



## choc0thrax (Aug 20, 2006)

Yuck action music...I think I like a grand total of maybe 10 action cues.  One composer who seems good at evading having to write action music would be Thomas Newman.


----------



## jeffc (Aug 20, 2006)

I'd have to say James Horner is one of the best melodic writer's out there today. While he's got his bag of tricks and sometimes uses the same things in different films, I can't think of too many people out there today that have melodies as solid as his, and can convey so much emotion.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Aug 20, 2006)

Alexandre Desplat 

You could try 'Hostage' (thriller - it has some action music but done very much in his own style) or 'Birth' (strange drama - quieter and more sinister, but beautiful).


----------



## Waywyn (Aug 21, 2006)

I also probably got canned for this but I find Howard Shores melodies on LOTR absolutely amazing.
His melodies in all the movies are so strong and it doesn't happen very often that I remember the mainmelody of the whole movie by just seeing it once!

And the best is, his melodies are just plain simple but so effective.


Besides this the most beautiful melody I know is from the film "Mary Shelleys Frankenstein" by Patrick Doyle "The Wedding Night".


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Aug 21, 2006)

James Newton Howard


----------



## Scott Cairns (Aug 21, 2006)

I agree that both Howard Shore and James Horner are exemplary melodic composers. Not sure how I forgot them.  

To me though, James Newton Howard is more of a subtle writer, he employs motifs but Ive never really heard write overtly thematic material. I cant think of a single melody of JNH's offhand that I could hum.


----------



## lux (Aug 21, 2006)

I think actually doing great melodies is the goal of every composer. For a simple reason imho: it cannot be teached or learned in ages of study. All mentioned composers are cool melodies creators.
While orchestration can be learned or assigned to hired orchestrators, you cannot do the inverse (or at least doesnt happen often).

Replying to your question Ned, I think Alan Silvestri has one of the most amazing talent seen for comedy/drama melodic writing. I love Horner too. I would mention also Ennio Morricone, Bernard Herrmann, Henry Mancini, Elmer Bernstein, Miklos Rozsa, Nino Rota, Wojciech Kilar. just to name a few.

Luca


----------



## PaulR (Aug 21, 2006)

I've lost the plot here Ned - what do you mean by melodic? A hummable tune? Something that's playing that you can actually remember 20 years later?

If your'e talking about memorable themes for example from a non-musician point of view i.e. a usual audience, then it's got to be John Williams.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 21, 2006)

PaulR @ 21/8/2006 said:


> I've lost the plot here Ned - what do you mean by melodic?



Perhaps I should have asked for specific soundtracks as opposed to composers. What I'm looking for are examples of soundtracks where the focus is on the melody more than on timbral exploration, contemporary music techniques (horror, sci-fi), beats and orchestra hybrids, ethnic/western combinations, etc. Also, while I totally respect and enjoy the greats of the past, I'm looking for recent examples (say 1990s and up).


----------



## Ian Livingstone (Aug 21, 2006)

good topic - got me scratching my head because some of my favorite film composers haven't written a hummable melody in years.

some random thoughts:-

John Debney - Cutthroat Island
Jerry Goldsmith - The 13th Warrior
John Williams - Angela's Ashes
David Arnold - Stargate / Independance Day
Michael Kamen - What Dreams May Come
Zimmer - Gladiator (I'm no zimmer fan but that had some damn catchy themes)
Harry Gregson-Williams - Sinbad Legend Of The Seven Seas

Ian


----------



## Toxeen (Aug 21, 2006)

another suggestion:

Michael Kamen (r.i.p.): Band of Brothers

Give him a shot. Kamen wrote awesome stuff and well known melodies for various movies.


----------



## PaulR (Aug 21, 2006)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Mon Aug 21 said:


> I'm looking for recent examples (say 1990s and up).



Well that's tricky. In a certain vein, I would say Thomas Newman - certainly The Shawshank Redemption and a slight revisit with Road to Perdition.

Sheesh - I really can't think because most of the newer ones are really rehashes of the old school.


----------



## choc0thrax (Aug 21, 2006)

Ian Livingstone @ Mon Aug 21 said:


> good topic - got me scratching my head because some of my favorite film composers haven't written a hummable melody in years.
> 
> some random thoughts:-
> 
> ...



Ned Listen to this guy! Especially the John Debney, David Arnold and Harry Gregson Williams reccomendation. I'd throw in The Time Machine by Klaus Badelt and The Cider House Rules by Rachel Portman.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 21, 2006)

Sure, OK Ian and choc0, but some of those, like Cuthroat Island and Stargate, sound more like action film soundtracks - exactly what I'm *not* looking for! :???:


----------



## Ed (Aug 21, 2006)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Mon Aug 21 said:


> Sure, OK Ian and choc0, but some of those, like Cuthroat Island and Stargate, sound more like action film soundtracks - exactly what I'm *not* looking for! :???:



You were looking for melody? Theres some great themes there.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 21, 2006)

Ed @ 21/8/2006 said:


> You were looking for melody? Theres some great themes there.





Ned Bouhalassa @ 20/8/2006 said:


> I should also say that I'm looking for composers who don't write much action music. I've got a bunch of that type of music already.





Ned Bouhalassa @ 21/8/2006 said:


> What I'm looking for are examples of soundtracks where the focus is on the melody more than on timbral exploration, contemporary music techniques (horror, sci-fi), beats and orchestra hybrids, ethnic/western combinations, etc.


----------



## Ian Livingstone (Aug 21, 2006)

yeah suppose cutthroat Island and Sinbad are action but the thing with strong themes is they can get re-used all over the place in different contexts, love scenes etc and they're definitely allòy   C	by   C	cy   C	dy   C	ey   C	fy   C	gy   C	hy   C	iy   C	jy   C	ky   C	ly   C	my   C	ny   C	oy   C	py   C	qy   C	ry   C	sy   C	ty   C	uy   C	vy   C	wy   C	xy   C	yy   C	zy   C	{y   C	|y   C	}y   C	~y   C	y   C	€y   C	y   C	‚y   C	ƒy   C	„y   C	…y   C	†y   C	‡y   C	ˆy   C	‰y   C	Šy   C	‹y   C	Œy   C	y   C	Žy   C	y   C	y   C	‘y   C	’y   C	“y   C	”y   C	•y   C	–y   C	—y   C	˜y   C	™y   C	šy   C	›y   C	œy   C	y   C	žy   C	Ÿy   C	 y   C	¡y   C	¢y   C	£y   C	¤y   C	¥y   C	¦y   C	§y   C	¨y   C	©y   C	ªy   C	«y   C	¬y   C	­y   C	®y   C	¯y   C	°y   C	±y   C	²y   C	³y   C	´y   C	µy   C	¶y   C	·y   C	¸y   C	¹y   C	ºy   C	»y   C	¼y   C	½y   C	¾y   C	¿y   C	Ày   C	Áy   C	Ây   C	Ãy   C


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 21, 2006)

Thank you all for your excellent suggestions! I'll be picking up a bunch of these in the next few days!


----------



## Ranietz (Aug 21, 2006)

How about "Out of Africa" by John Barry? The end titles are very melodic and beautiful. It's from 1985 though...

-Ranietz-


----------



## Scott Rogers (Aug 21, 2006)

..........


----------



## groove (Aug 21, 2006)

ned you should check on :

Nicolas Piovani "la vita e bella" (1997)

and

Jan A.P. Kaczmarek "neverland" (oscar for best music in 2005)

you'll get beautifull melodies for shure !

stephane


----------



## Peter Alexander (Aug 21, 2006)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Mon Aug 21 said:


> Thank you all for your excellent suggestions! I'll be picking up a bunch of these in the next few days!



I strongly suggest Patrick Doyle. You can check out his film list at www.imdb.com.


----------



## Alex W (Aug 21, 2006)

choc0thrax @ Tue Aug 22 said:


> Ned Listen to this guy! Especially the John Debney, David Arnold and Harry Gregson Williams reccomendation. I'd throw in The Time Machine by Klaus Badelt and The Cider House Rules by Rachel Portman.



ah I see you took my trusty advice about The Time Machine


----------



## Scott Cairns (Aug 21, 2006)

How bout Penderecki's Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima?

Now there's some nice easy listening melodic music. :wink: :razz:


----------



## choc0thrax (Aug 21, 2006)

Alex W @ Mon Aug 21 said:


> choc0thrax @ Tue Aug 22 said:
> 
> 
> > Ned Listen to this guy! Especially the John Debney, David Arnold and Harry Gregson Williams reccomendation. I'd throw in The Time Machine by Klaus Badelt and The Cider House Rules by Rachel Portman.
> ...



Yes I did.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Aug 21, 2006)

2 scores where the melody always moves me is Cinema Paradiso-Morricone

and Simon Burch-Mark Shaiman


----------



## Frederick Russ (Aug 21, 2006)

Marc Shaiman seconded here for _The American President_ (end credits). Also Alan Silvestri (Contact) as well as John Williams (The Patriot, Schindler's List, Far & Away, Indiana Jones Trilogy (like _"Marion's Theme"_)).


----------



## mathis (Aug 22, 2006)

Alberto Iglesias - who does the scores for Pedro Almodóvar. I strongly recommend "All about my mother" and "Talk with her".


----------



## groove (Aug 22, 2006)

ho yes i second Alberto Iglesias !! how could i forgot him ? is one of my favourite...a kindda new B Herman as Piovani is a kindda new morricone...

thanks for reminding matis.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 22, 2006)

Good point about Iglesias! I just watched The Constant Gardener a few days ago, and his work on that was fantastic. I'll be picking that up as well!


----------



## Stephen Rees (Aug 22, 2006)

'The Legend of Bagger Vance' by Rachel Portman.


----------



## PaulR (Aug 22, 2006)

Stephen Rees @ Tue Aug 22 said:


> 'The Legend of Bagger Vance' by Rachel Portman.



I was going to mention that one. It works for the film - and that's the main thing.


----------



## Ed (Aug 22, 2006)

Stephen Rees @ Tue Aug 22 said:


> 'The Legend of Bagger Vance' by Rachel Portman.



She also did Chocolat I think which I remember had a really nice theme!


----------



## lux (Aug 22, 2006)

Alan Silvestri - What women want
James horner - Perfect Storm Theme
James horner - whole Beautiful mind soundtrack
Kilar - Mina's theme (from Dracula)
Ryuiki Sakamoto: most of his movie themes


----------



## Ed (Aug 22, 2006)

Apollo 13 was also very good from Horner. (dont say anything Choco  )


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 22, 2006)

FWIW, I'm not looking for great themes but rather how composers work with melodic material, on a harmonic and contrapuntal level. I guess themes are where it's at, but, for eg, if I was only looking for great themes, I'd pick up once of those numerous multiple cd collections, ie: Great Film Themes of the 90s! :lol: Still, I'm sure that the themes that you're listing will be useful to many here. :smile:


----------



## lux (Aug 22, 2006)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Tue Aug 22 said:


> FWIW, I'm not looking for great themes but rather how composers work with melodic material, on a harmonic and contrapuntal level.



I'm not sure I understand what you mean. People here pointed you to soundtracks where melodies play a fundamental role, and everything, harmonically and as counterpoint is done at best level to support those melodies. I would say thats how composers treat melodic material. But probably I just didnt understand properly the nature of your request.

Luca


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 22, 2006)

Good point! I may be just confused... I guess that's why I have to listen to a lot more melodically-strong music!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 22, 2006)

Scott Rogers @ 21/8/2006 said:


> I don't know what you may like, but you might try one or two tracks from Shopgirl (Barrington Pheloung). iTunes has it.



Good call, Scott! I picked up the opening and closing tracks, and have enjoyed listening... and learning.


----------



## Scott Rogers (Aug 22, 2006)

..........


----------



## Niah (Aug 22, 2006)

"Murder in the First Degree" by Christopher Young (truly recomend this one!!)

Others:

"Donnie Brasco" by Patrick Doyle (sad and delicate)
"The Piano" by Mychael Nyman (Nyman has a bunch of other good melodic scores too)
"The Wicker Park" by Cliff Martinez (very similar to solaris)
"The Unsaid" by Don Davis (it has a great theme IMO)
"The Hours" by Philip Glass (more classical-oriented)
"A Very Long Engagement" by Angelo Badalamenti (great theme too)


----------



## Buckles (Sep 11, 2006)

Carter Burwell's 'Being John Malkovich' & 'Adaptation' scores. Something a bit different to the scores being mentioned here... very simple orchestration & melodies, but amazingly effective. 

-s


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Sep 11, 2006)

I second Luca's "Minas" theme by Kilar. Incredible piece of music - probably one of the most moving pieces of film music I've heard. 

Morricone's melodies for "Mission to Mars" and "Once Upon a Time in America." Also Yared's end credits music for Troy (rejected) and the love theme from "Cold Mountain."


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Sep 12, 2006)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Tue Aug 22 said:


> FWIW, I'm not looking for great themes but rather how composers work with melodic material, on a harmonic and contrapuntal level. I guess themes are where it's at, but, for eg, if I was only looking for great themes, I'd pick up once of those numerous multiple cd collections, ie: Great Film Themes of the 90s! :lol: Still, I'm sure that the themes that you're listing will be useful to many here. :smile:



Then I must again say (inspite of what Scott thinks  that James Newton Howard would be good start - he also writes fantastic action music, but he can do a lot more than that.


----------



## wonshu (Sep 12, 2006)

Also, Yann Tiersen writes very very melodic but of course a whole different breed of what's popular amongst Hollywood producers ATM.

Cheers
Hans


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 13, 2006)

For me the most melodic score would have to be 

Dario Marianelli - Pride and Prejudice


Can't remember the title of the cue - 'when she is standing near the cliff, wind blowing hair and dress - the theme was nearly perfection in capturing these images. The theme reprises again at the end of the film. This film lost to Brokeback Mountain  - which was good but NOT this good!!!!


----------



## spoon (Oct 8, 2006)

I´m just listening to Jerry Goldsmith Gremlins 2...It´s catchy

Jan Hammer has a lot of melody. 

Listen to James Newton Howard (Lady in the water or The Village) makes me humming as mad.

Of course all the Williams tracks (not only the Star Wars stuff...but as well Harry Potter, Munich, Terminal, Jaws etc.)

Howard Shore and Graeme Revell 

And my top favorite Harry Gregson-Williams with his Narnia score and of course Hans Zimmer.


PS: Silvestri´s "back to the future "


----------

